# The Lost Key: Part 2



## Catalyst (Apr 18, 2021)

*The Lost Key: Part 2*





(Russian translation - link)
(Japanese translation by Taira Earth - link)
(Hebrew translation by Yael Ramon - link)​
Before you start reading this part, I strongly recommend that you familiarize yourself with the contents of the previous one. If you have already read it, you should be aware of the fact that about 200 years ago, a drastic shift of technological paradigm occurred on our planet, which entailed the destruction of highly efficient energy technology, and also became a turning point for the modern civilization of people.

The first part of this article focused on summarizing everything that has been found and understood on this topic in recent years, as well as on proving the presence of a number of special components such as crystals (minerals) and metal containers with unknown contents in the dome installations of the original configuration.



​And although this find is an important aspect of the lost key to the technologies of the past, we still need to understand the most important aspect of it, namely, the physical principle that underlies the work of those technologies. This is what the second part of the article is about.

_Due to the fact that this part turned out to be too long in the process of writing, I decided to split it, expanding the article to three parts. The second part is a kind of foundation necessary for a full understanding of the given phenomena._ _To some, it may not seem very informative, but unfortunately, without clarifying a number of fundamental points, we cannot move further._

Attempts to understand and explain the essence of the physical phenomena behind the lost technology have been undertaken by many people, but a unified and unambiguous idea of the principle of its operation, unfortunately, has not yet been formed. Most people are convinced that the reality around us is extremely difficult to explain, and even if it is explainable, then only through the prism of complex scientific theories and mathematical formulas. This results in an opinion that the technologies of the past are practically unattainable.

This circumstance largely lies in the purposeful disinformation policy of those forces that have gained control over our civilization. Absolutely all branches of modern science are built in such a way as to prevent people from gaining true knowledge about the structure of this world. Those areas that lead to an understanding of the energy technologies of the past are guarded especially fiercely. Any information capable of undermining the current state of affairs is either branded as pseudoscientific or simply classified.

But consideration of seemingly familiar and well-known processes under the right angle can discover extremely curious knowledge, which doesn’t require you to be a scientist or a genius. Moreover, this knowledge may become a key, which will get you closer not only to unraveling the secrets of energy technologies of the past, but also to understanding the essence of energy and matter in general. But let’s proceed step by step.

*Chapter 4 – Following the crystals



*​In the process of thinking about the questions that arose in the process of writing the first part, I realized that vessels, as well as iron cylinders and bells, will definitely not help me at this stage to understand the secret of the sought-for technology. No matter how complex or simple their working principle is, without real samples or photographs of their filling, neither I nor you could be sure of our guesses.

But installations made of stones/minerals/crystals, on the other hand, look much more tangible. They obviously could not hide anything else inside, and therefore, we know exactly what we are dealing with. Moreover, many of the structures that we analyzed previously (such as Angkor Wat) are made of stone, which suggests that the work of the considered energy technology, contrary to popular belief, does not have to be based on the presence of metal bonds or other «electrically conductive» materials.

Taking into account the above conclusions, I began to look for new clues related to the application of lingams in practice. And once again, Praveen Mohan's YouTube channel helped me with this task. Namely the video titled: «Is Lingam A Tesla Coil? Ancient Energy Device found in Tiruvannamalai Temple».




In this video, Praveen talks about the main relic of the «Arunachalesvara» temple located in the city of Tiruvannamalai, Tamil Nadu, India. This relic is a lingam, and it is interesting to us because it has one very remarkable property. For some unknown reason, this lingam is constantly radiating heat. According to Praveen, the locals and priests call this type of lingam «Agni lingam» (Agni = fire).

Although Praveen correctly concludes that the entire temple complex originally was most likely a large technical facility for generating/converting energy, he does not fully understand the reason why the lingam generates heat. And this, in fact, holds one of the of the main secrets of the lost technology. As soon as I heard about this phenomenon, I immediately realized that it was necessary to dig in this direction.

If an object, being in a certain position, is capable of generating energy, then it is logical to assume that the reason for this is its internal physico-chemical properties, as well as its spatial location. And since we have already more or less figured out the spatial arrangement and shape, it remains to get an insight into how the internal structure of an object can affect its physical properties, and how this all relates to the lost energy technology. In order to reveal the essence of this issue, we will finally begin looking into crystals. They will help us get to the secret of the lost technology. And since crystals is a rather complex and extensive topic, I devoted a separate part to it.

It is obviously not a secret that crystals (especially those that are beautiful and of an ideal shape) have always attracted people. Some wear them as jewelry, because it is beautiful and prestigious. Even more people use all sorts of technical devices every day, not even suspecting that they utilize the unique properties of crystals. And some are even sure that crystals have supernatural energetic and spiritual properties.



​The first time I learned about the potential connection between crystals and the sought-for energy technology was from the video by Praveen Mohan (the very first one that I showed you). Was the lingam that once stood there made of a beautiful transparent mineral? If so, why was it done that way, and how exactly was it produced? While searching for the answers, I almost immediately realized that crystals are not only beautiful and transparent glass. After all, a crystal is primarily a matter that has crystal lattice at the atomic level. This means that lingams made from any crystalline minerals, including the one we saw in the video «India's Oldest Lingam - Evidence of Ancient Machining Technology», could well be called crystalline. But before we move on to a detailed examination of crystals from a scientific point of view, I want to share with you some interesting findings on this topic.

Having realized that crystalline lingams may hold some secret, I naturally rushed to find additional samples of these artifacts. In particular, I was interested in samples made from a transparent crystalline material. However, to my great regret, I found that there are very few of them left. What comes across on the Internet is basically modern replica. All original transparent crystal lingams of large size are either gone, or there are just no photos of them on the Internet. The most famous (and most likely the only one that you will find) example of such a lingam is in the temple «Kadavul», located in the state of Hawaii, USA.




_The lingam is illuminated by a laser._​
However, the temple itself was built in 1973, and the crystal lingam that is located in it was allegedly found 15 years earlier somewhere in the mountains of Arkansas, by a miner named Jimmy Coleman. According to the legend, Jimmy was so amazed by his find that he was afraid to show it to anyone. Therefore, he hid the crystal for 15 years, until he decided to sell it to a representative of the religious organization «Saiva Siddhanta», which was just looking for something similar. The crystal itself is about 1 meter high and is considered to be the largest hexagonal unidirectional crystal ever found.

I told you this story not because it can somehow help us with solving the mystery of lingams, but rather because it seemed suspicious to me. Something tells me that the crystal found by Jimmy is not natural at all, and most likely not from an ordinary cave. And Jimmy most likely realized this too when he discovered it, and therefore hid it for 15 years, out of harm's way. This whole legend sounds especially strange if you know that Jimmy has been mining minerals since 1963 (family business), and calls himself the largest supplier of Arkansas quartz in the United States. All that his company finds is for sale. This is the essence of business. He could easily get a lot of money for selling the crystal that he had found, which should be especially relevant for a person who had just started his own business. There was no logic in hiding it for 15 years, and only then selling it. And not just to an ordinary client-collector, but to a religious organization that uses crystals as lingams. No matter what the truth is, you should draw your own conclusions.

And although I did not find other crystalline lingams of the similar size, I still came across one curious artifact, which seems absolutely authentic to me:



​This lingam vessel was found at the «Sukuh» temple on Java Island in Indonesia. Experts who worked with this find stated that the vessel was made of bronze and that, according to their calculations, was approximately made in the 15th century. Another interesting detail is that when this vessel was found, there was unevaporated water inside of it. Archaeologists were amazed at the fact that the water managed to stay there for so much time.

We can argue for a long time about how ancient or modern this vessel is, as well as about whether the water inside of it should have dried out (if initially it was water at all), but attention should be focused on something completely different. The fact that we have another lingam in front of us is beyond doubt even among the official archaeologists who found this artifact. But this is the first time that we see the combination of the lingam with the vessel (although earlier we saw them as elements of one system, they were nonetheless isolated from each other).

Considering what we already know about the old «vessels», it is absolutely logical to assume that it is a representative of the old energy devices. I don’t know about you, but common sense tells me that this is an ordinary light fixture. And if in this device the crystal could glow, then maybe in others it glowed too? Maybe transparent minerals were used in those cases when it was necessary to obtain light radiation, and for all other purposes the minerals were selected in accordance with their physico-chemical properties (regardless of transparency)?

Another interesting case is the find made in Cambodia in 2020, near the temple «Angkor Wat». There, archaeologists found two stone turtles with stashes hidden inside. According to various sources, there was nothing remarkable in one turtle, but the other one had a stash full of quartz crystals along with some bronze (copper) wires. A detailed analysis of this find can be seen in the video from the Praveen Mohan channel.



​At first you might think that there is nothing wrong with this find – just an ordinary stash. BUT, let's think logically – why did someone decide to put quartz crystals in the stash? It is obvious that at the time they were placed there, they had some value. This value could be both material and practical (otherwise why anyone would bother hiding them?). But why would quartz, which is one of the most common minerals on the planet, suddenly become so valuable that people felt the need to hide it? And since someone needed it, how could it be used in those days?

As for me, this is yet another proof that in the old days crystals were widespread and involved practical usage. The fact that someone decided to hide them most likely indicates that at a certain point of time this technology was actively being removed from everywhere, and some people naturally decided to hide a handful of crystals for themselves, knowing about their true practical application. If at some point the use and distribution of crystals became illegal/dangerous, it is not surprising that the demand for them increased.

Fortunately for us, the evil forces were unable to destroy absolutely all traces of the use of crystals in the past. Therefore, sometimes we come across small grains of truth in different parts of the world:




_Landgericht I, Berlin, Germany._​
Even if crystals from this particular example were decorative, there is no doubt that they reflect the appearance of full-scale and functional obelisks with crystals that were once installed in cities.

But the matter is not limited to artifacts alone. While preparing the materials for this article, I could not help but take into account the fact that crystals are presented as energy sources in a huge number of movies, books, computer games and other manifestations of fiction. But even though it is considered to be fiction, everyone is well aware that this way we are often secretly being told about some hidden facts/events/knowledge. I will list just a few notable examples.

Kyber crystals from the «Star Wars» cinematic universe:



​A curious fact is that, in the Star Wars mythology, kyber crystals are force-sensitive. If you don’t know about the Star Wars concept of «The Force», then in simple words – it is an energy that surrounds and penetrates the whole universe, binding it together.

Another example that depicts crystals as the source of energy can be found in animated movie «Atlantis: The Lost Empire» (2001):




_There are other curious hints as well._​Although less frequently but even the special red substance sometimes appears in movies and TV series. For example, in a movie titled «Casper» (1995), this substance is shown as a special fuel that powered a device called «Lazarus». This device was capable of bringing ghosts back to life:



​The very same substance is in the center of the plot of one super cool anime series titled «Fullmetal Alchemist», where it is called the philosopher’s stone, and which can exist in liquid and crystalline form:




_I strongly recommend this anime series for watching, as there are many interesting hints and easter eggs on the given topic. If you decide to watch it, then watch the 2009 version, titled «Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood»._​Obviously, all these hints and references are based on some kind of secret knowledge that was taken from people in the recent past. Understanding that crystals played a large role in it allows us to perceive many things differently. For example, why gems were inserted into various artifacts of the past:



​Apparently, these artifacts had some kind of practical application. My guess is that crystals were utilized as amplifiers of a physical effect that could be used by those artifacts. Here are a couple more interesting examples:




_«The adoration of the kings» by Jan Gossaert._​We have already looked into this picture in the first part of the article, but there we focused on artifacts with the red substance inside. Now we are interested in the sword of the man on the right, since its handle for some reason is made of a translucent crystalline material. A similar image of a sword is found in a painting with a similar plot by another artist:




_«The Adoration of the Kings»_ _by Hugo van der Goes._​And this sword is the oddest one:




_«Tudor sword of Henry VIII», Ashmolean Museum, Oxford, UK. __Source__._​_Was the red substance poured into it? Was it a fully functioning weapon or rather a ceremonial accessory?_

Why did they need to make sword handles from crystals and vessels for liquid? Could the wielder interact with the sword through them in some way? If so, what exactly was this interaction? Maybe through them it was somehow possible to direct the energy of the body straight into the sword and merge with it into a single whole? This is all worth pondering.

And of course, the well-known (in corresponding circles) mirrors for video-communication:

View attachment 4.16.jpg
_Allegory of sight by Frans Wouters._




_A selection of paintings found on the internet._​If you think that this is fiction and extremely far from reality, then I want to remind you of the fact that all modern monitors and displays also work on the basis of crystals, but only the liquid ones. Of course, we can assume that the considered mirrors did not use crystals, but to me personally, they seem to be the most likely option.

Actually, there are plenty of similar examples, and if you wish, you can find additional samples yourself. Right now it is now much more important to understand the reason why crystals have their unique properties. To do this, we will have to look into crystals from a scientific point of view, which is exactly what the next chapter is devoted to.


*Chapter 5 – Structure of crystals and matter*




_Halite (NaCl): Structure at microscopic and macroscopic levels._​The most logical way to start our scientific research into crystals is by providing a definition. In almost all sources it looks something like this:
_«Crystals are solid materials whose constituents (atoms and molecules) are arranged regularly, forming a three-dimensional periodic spatial packing – a crystal lattice»._

But as the saying goes, one look is worth a thousand words. So watch this video instead – «How do crystals work? – Graham Baird». Upon watching it, you should have a general understanding of crystals.

At this stage, it should be understood that crystals are not just beautiful precious minerals. Crystals include any ordered matter, including ordinary stones, metals, ice, and much more. But in order to completely eliminate confusion at the initial stage, let's recall all existing states of matter. As you probably know, there are four of them – solid, liquid, gas, plasma.

Solids, in their turn, can exist in two essentially different states, differing in their internal structure and, accordingly, properties. These two states are crystalline and amorphous. If in crystalline bodies the structure is ordered into a geometrically regular lattice, then in amorphous bodies there is no order in the arrangement of atoms and molecules throughout the volume of the substance. Examples of amorphous substances are glasses, resins, and plastics. In fact, amorphous substances are an unstable state of solids. A curious fact is that amorphous substances tend to transform over time into crystalline form, though this process can take years or even decades (in the absence of external influence).

Another important point that needs to be mentioned is that crystals (both natural and artificially grown) can take two different forms – the form of a monocrystal (sometimes called single crystal) and the form of a polycrystal. A monocrystal is a crystal whose crystal lattice is uniform (continuous) throughout its volume. In other words, it is a perfect crystal. A polycrystal, in its turn, is a crystal whose crystal lattice is *non*uniform and consists of differently oriented crystal grains (also called crystallites).




_Left – sodium trisoxalatoferrate. Middle – __electrical steel__. Right – resin._​The properties of a crystal depend primarily on the crystallization conditions, including such aspects as: growth rate, environment, and external influence.

Some examples of how crystallization occurs (I planned to use GIFs instead of videos, but they won't upload for some reason):





The main practical difference between monocrystals and polycrystals is that monocrystals have improved physical properties. These properties make them indispensable components in a wide variety of industries. For example, the semiconductor industry, which forms the basis for all modern electronics, is built precisely on the use of the properties of monocrystals. For those who are not aware of what a semiconductor is – it is a material that, in terms of its electrical conductivity, stands between conductors and insulators (hence the name). The reason semiconductors are so popular in electronics is largely because their electrical resistivity decreases with increasing temperature, whereas in metals the opposite is true. The most common and available chemical element with semiconductor properties is silicon (Si). This element forms the basis of most modern computer microprocessors.



​The reason for the unique properties of crystals obviously lies in the structure of their crystal lattice. But for now, let's leave this question for later and return to the mystery of the self-heating lingam. Now, being sure that all lingams belong to crystals, the most rational way would be to try finding any mention of their unique properties in official scientific sources. Could it be that what we have learned about the heating lingam is a long-known physical property of crystals?

It turned out that the physical effect that can give us some clues is called «pyroelectricity». It can be described as the ability of certain crystals to generate a temporary voltage when their temperature is changing (for example: under heat, radiation, or even primitive rubbing). This effect should not be confused with the better known «piezoelectricity», the essence of which is that electricity in a crystal is generated as a result of mechanical action. The most obvious example of the use of piezoelectricity is a microphone – sound waves of a certain vibration frequency affect a crystal, which in its turn converts them into electrical energy (thus transforming your voice into an electrical signal).

But how does this relate to our lingam, given that it generated heat, instead of receiving it? This is explained by the fact that pyroelectricity, like piezoelectricity, has the opposite effect. Considering the microphone example, we talked about converting mechanical energy (sound vibrations) into electricity. But piezo crystals can also convert electricity into mechanical vibrations. On the principle opposite to the microphone works the speaker – an electrical signal of a certain frequency goes to a piezoelectric crystal, which converts this energy into vibrations that we perceive as sound.

The same thing works with pyroelectricity. If a pyroelectric crystal is placed in an electromagnetic field, its polarization changes, which is accompanied by heating or cooling of the crystal. The temperature change in this case is directly proportional to the strength of the electromagnetic field.

A similar pattern is observed in the so-called «Light-Emitting Diode» (LED) lamps, which contain a crystalline semiconductor.



​When a current is applied to the crystal, it starts to glow (in more scientific terms, it converts an electric current into radiation of a certain frequency).

(Since I can't upload a GIF, here is a link to the video)​The frequency of this radiation depends on the structure of the crystal. Sometimes it can be in the infrared spectrum, which is not perceived by human eyes. And as you probably guessed, if you irradiate a crystal with light of a certain spectrum (radiation of a certain frequency), it will electrify it. This is the way solar panels work. You can find more info about this phenomenon in this video – «Why all solar panels are secretly LEDs».

_The ironic truth is that most people are completely unaware of the fact that crystals are contained inside LED lamps and other similar devices. It can’t be said that this information is hidden, as you can find it even on Wikipedia. But for a certain reason, it is not particularly displayed. Most often, crystals are hidden behind terms like «diode» or «semiconductor», just not to call a spade a spade. And the reason for this is that it is extremely unprofitable for the controlling forces to let everyone know about the special properties of crystals. Imagine if the LED lamps were called not «Light Emitting Diodes», but «Light Emitting Crystals»? Then everyone would know that crystals are capable of emitting light with minimal energy consumption, and since they can emit light, then maybe they are capable of something more? In the same context, it is worth noting the fact that LEDs lamps appeared on the consumer market suspiciously late, given that the physical effect (even according to the official version) was already known at the beginning of the 20th century. It is obvious that someone artificially slowed down the emergence of this technology in the public domain. This begs the question – how many more important technologies are they hiding?_

Returning to the question with the lingam, a logical question arises – if the lingam/crystal from the temple «Arunachalesvara» really heats up, is it indeed affected by an electromagnetic field? Where does it come from, if there are only boulders around? Or maybe that field is not electromagnetic at all? Once again, facing a very confusing situation, I decided that I should study more thoroughly the structure of typical temples in that area, as well as the internal structure of crystals. After all, if not there, then where else to look for answers?

Let's look at the temples first. Initially it may seem that this is another dead end, where everything has already been studied and explained numerous times. The only clue we have is that they all have symmetry. And if we tried to apply it to «Arunachalesvara», or any other similar temple, then it would not help us much. Even if the design of a given temple employs a certain type of symmetry, it is not the best example to consider. However, among all the temples that we looked at earlier, there is one example which is much more illustrative. Thanks to it, I managed to understand the logic behind the symmetry. Some of you may have already noticed this after reading the first part of this article. Take a closer look at the plan of the temple «Angkor Wat»:




_«Angkor Wat» temple plan._​And now look at this:




_Source – __ENG__|__RUS__._​Looks very similar, right? The design of the temple is essentially a fractal. In this case, the most similar is the so-called «Sierpinski carpet». Even the lingam grid that was discovered under the temple using the «LIDAR» technology fully fits into the fractal picture. Every detail played a role.

Similar fractal geometry can be found in many other structures on the planet. The most famous example is the star fortresses, made in the form of various fractal shapes:



​But what’s so new and unusual about this, you’d probably ask. Even if these structures once had special properties, how does this help us now? The fact is that the physical principles of the surrounding reality have always been, are, and will be unchanged. And the unique properties of fractals are actually used even by modern science, though not everyone knows about it. A good example is fractal antennas.



​To make it clearer for you, check out this short but informative description:

_Fractal antennas – are antennas that use a fractal self-similar design to maximize the efficiency of a material that can receive or transmit electromagnetic radiation within a given surface or volume. The key aspect of such antennas is their repeating (fractal) pattern, also called «iterations». Due to their fractal geometry, such antennas can be made very compact without losing efficiency, which makes them indispensable components in modern electronics. Moreover, fractal antennas are generally considered to be significantly more efficient than traditional antennas._

Nevertheless, almost all sources (in the spirit of traditional physics) only describe the phenomenon, without explaining its nature. Moreover, with all the obvious advantages of such antennas, there is suspiciously little documentation and even images of such antennas in the public domain for some reason. For the most part, all that one can find is homemade assemblies from various amateurs, and a website of an American company «Fractal Antenna Systems, Inc.».



​I have a feeling that it is the only commercial organization that researches and sells fractal technologies. And given that this company, according to information from their own website, works closely with various defense agencies (such as DARPA), it becomes clear that everything is not so simple there. Most likely, the whole industry is under the tight control of the government, and you can’t just enter this sphere and do anything you want.

Either way, at this stage we know for sure that fractal antennas work better than conventional antennas, and we also know for sure that they use ideal geometry. It is logical to assume that geometry holds the secret we are looking for. Apparently, regular geometric shapes somehow enhance energy. But why is this amplification happening? And what kind of energy did the temples amplify with the help of the fractal shape of their structure?

In order to understand the reason behind this phenomenon, we have to delve into the very basics of what energy and matter are. For most people, the understanding of these concepts is very fragmented. Not every person will be able to easily explain the nature of such phenomena as light, sound, radio waves (and others), and even fewer people will be able to connect everything into one big picture. Anyway, let's start with a clean slate, and sequentially sort everything out.



​Currently, the concept of elementary particles dominates the official science. According to this concept, our entire universe is a large constructor, consisting of various particles of different size and purpose. We are being told that there are molecules, atoms, electrons and neutrons, as well as some even smaller particles that make up the basis of atoms (like «quarks» and other strange names). Moreover, they are trying to convince us of the existence of «dark matter» and «antimatter», often used to explain stuff that they cannot explain yet (or do not want to explain).




_Concepts about the universe, imposed by the official science._​On the one hand, you might think that there is no catch, because «smart guys in white coats know their stuff». And science itself is a supposedly neutral sphere, with no place for conspiracy. And although I would argue about conspiracy theories (given all the lies that we and our colleagues have been able to uncover in recent years), modern science has enough serious inconsistencies on its own, that are visible even with a superficial consideration of a number of the most basic concepts. One of such inconsistencies is the concept of ether and fields.

The question of ether’s existence has already been raised countless times, both by official science and by supporters of alternative concepts. The fact that the history surrounding this issue is very shady is probably known to every person who has at least some basic understanding of what is happening. The main inconsistency is that if there is allegedly no ether, then what kind of environment transfers the fields? Modern science has gotten rid of the concept of ether, but has not given anything sufficient in return. Wherever you go, you will be fed with the theory of relativity, as a «universal answer to all the mysteries of the universe».

The generally accepted explanation of physical fields is also associated with a pronounced understatement. On the one hand, we are told that a field is just an area of force vectors (as is the case with magnets). But on the other hand, science talks about certain field/force carriers, like photons (as is the case with the electromagnetic field). And how can people ultimately understand what is the truth? Most often, scientists give the following answer – «radiation has a dual nature – it is both a field and a stream of particles». But the amount of the «discovered» elementary particles is already so big that the resulting concept barely fits into common sense. Particularly confusing is the division of the concept of a field into magnetic, electric, electromagnetic and gravitational. Are these all really different fields? Personally, it seems to me that someone deliberately complicates and confuses the physical picture of our world so that people fail to understand it, and subsequently lose their further interest.

Nevertheless, even the official scientific concept has reference points that more or less accurately reflect the nature of the surrounding reality. One such reference point is the «electromagnetic spectrum»:




_For a more detailed and visual explanation of this spectrum, I suggest going to YouTube and choosing an explanation video that you will find most appealing._​Based on this scale, almost all physical phenomena known to us are not just abstract energy, but vibrations of a certain frequency (measured in Hertz/Hz). And since these oscillations can also be represented in the form of waves (or fields, if we take a three-dimensional projection), the second measuring parameter is the length of such a wave (lambda/λ). The higher the vibration frequency, the shorter the wavelength, and the higher the energy transmitted by them.

According to the generally accepted view, the generation of electromagnetic waves is directly related to electricity, which, in its turn, is explained by the «movement of electrons» as subatomic particles. But to understand what an «electron» is, one has to delve into the structure of matter even deeper.

The point is that the physical concept of the atom’s structure has changed throughout the 20th century (and even the beginning of the 21st). And the widespread understanding of the atom as a nucleus (made of protons and neutrons) and electrons that revolve around it like planets, is not entirely correct (or rather not entirely relevant) even from the point of view of the currently accepted version.



​Ultimately, everything boiled down to the previously mentioned contradiction – atoms have both, the properties of a particle, and the properties of a field. But the following image looks especially controversial:



​The blue areas you see in the image are visualizations of the «electron orbitals» of hydrogen atom (assuming electrons do exist). Scientists say that electrons are never found in a static position, which makes them extremely difficult to capture. Therefore, instead of depicting the particles themselves, they began to depict areas within which electrons can move.

_So they managed to detect fields, but not particles. Strange, isn’t it?_

Thus, we are faced with a certain dilemma. If the electromagnetic waves are unambiguously waves/fields, and the «electron» looks as shown in the image, maybe there are no particles at all? Maybe all this time they were just trying to confuse us? My logic and my subconscious tend to think exactly that way. In my opinion, what we have before us is the most ordinary wave oscillations, manifested in the form of fields. Exactly the same patterns as those seen in cymatics experiments, but on a much smaller scale. Take a closer look at the following patterns yourself and compare them with the previous image:




_Source__._​_A notable detail is that as the vibration frequency increases, the pattern becomes denser. From this, a logical conclusion can be drawn about the direct relation between the complexity of the pattern and the amount of the transmitted energy – the stronger the energy, the more complex the pattern (and vice versa)._

Even though sound and electromagnetic vibrations are at different energy levels, we clearly see the similarities in the emerging wave structures. It is quite obvious that the laws of the structure of our universe are associated with harmonious and regular geometric shapes. In the image, the figures are presented in a two-dimensional projection, but in reality they are three-dimensional, and represent Platonic solids of varying complexity.




_Taken from «__Perspectiva Corporum Regularium__» by Wenzel Jamnitzer._​These geometric shapes appear at all levels of the surrounding reality and reflect a certain universal programming language in which our universe is written.

​
And although it may be difficult for some people to accept the idea that no molecules and atoms (in the traditional sense) exist, and that our whole world is just a combination of force fields of different scale and vibration frequencies, I still want to remind you that a person perceives the world only the way that his body allows him. All of us are capable of seeing and hearing vibrations of a very limited spectrum. The way we see the surrounding reality only partially reflects its real appearance.

_But for easier perception of information throughout the article, I will nevertheless refer to the atomic level of matter as something material and tangible. Just keep in mind that in reality everything may be completely different from the way you are used to imagining it._

Now, returning to the question of fractal antennas and other structures that use regular geometry, it becomes quite clear to us why such systems get increased efficiency and other special properties. As you have probably figured out by now, *the secret lies in resonance*. But more on that in the next chapter.


*Chapter 6 – Resonance and crystal magic



*​Based on the information given in Chapter 5, we know that matter and energy of our universe are based on regular geometry. Moreover, judging by the examples of fractal antennas and old temples, we also know that imitation of this geometry somehow enhances the overall energetic properties of a given object/system. But why exactly is this amplification happening? And how can all this be related to crystals? In order to answer these questions, will will need to address a phenomenon known as resonance.

Although most people subconsciously understand the true meaning of the word «resonance» (sometimes using it in their speech), many unfortunately do not fully understand the essence of the physical process behind this phenomenon. This is largely due to the fact that people get to know this phenomenon through examples such as glass cracking from sound, or a bridge breaking from wind. Examples like these make people think that the physical effect of resonance is primarily related to destruction. But actually this is incorrect, as the real essence of resonance lies in coherent and harmonious oscillations.



​The easiest way to understand it is to imagine a common swing, going back and forth. If you push it at the moment it approaches you, then the energy of the swing will weaken. But if you push them at the moment when they move away from you, the direction of the energy you applied will coincide with the direction of the swing’s energy, and make it stronger.

Translating this into a more scientific language – in order to achieve resonance, it is necessary that the oscillation frequency of the applied influence coincides with the oscillation frequency of the system on which this effect is exerted. A good visual explanation of the resonance effect can be seen in this video – «A better description of resonance».

But you are probably wondering why, in some cases, objects are nonetheless destroyed by sound or wind, and where goes the line between ordinary mechanical vibrations and those vibrations that occur at the atomic level? In fact, it is not so easy to give a precise answer to this question, given that I do not fully understand it either. But I can assume that we can apply the same principle with a swing here.

Imagine that the swing frame is represented by atomic bonds and their vibrations – you cannot destroy it by simply knocking with your fist, since the vibration frequency is too different. In this case, the moving part of the swing (the one that can rotate 360 degrees) is the natural vibration frequency of the entire system, which can be represented as the sum of all vibrations present at the atomic level. By applying a certain impact on the moving part, you loosen its structure to some extent, but not to the extent that is needed to unbalance it. If you start swinging the movable part all 360 degrees and do it with the correct frequency, then sooner or later the swing will fly off the hinges, thereby breaking the frame itself. How quickly the swing breaks depends on the strength of the material that forms the basis of the frame.

A similar thing happens at the atomic level (microlevel). As long as the vibrations are harmonious and occur within the maximum energy potential of the system, we can get a positive effect. But if you transfer more energy than the system can hold, it will go out of balance and collapse. This pattern can be very clearly seen in the following:

​
And if you still haven’t realized why the resonance effect can occur in objects due to the correct geometric shape, then take another look at the images given at the end of the Chapter 5. Each vibration/field frequency corresponds to a certain spatial form/figure. And since all matter consists of vibrations/fields, we can conclude that everything around us is a huge compilation of geometric shapes/figures of various scale. By giving matter a specific shape, even at the macrolevel, we can provoke appearance of the resonance effect.

The reason geometric shapes are so important also lies in the fact that humans are only able to sense a limited portion of the energy spectrum with their senses. But thanks to geometric images, we can see the part of the spectrum that is hidden from us. That is why the dark forces, controlling the mainstream science, tend to describe our world mostly using mathematical formulas, and not visual images. As it makes it much more difficult for people to notice the considered patterns and build a coherent picture of the world in their minds.

Nevertheless, everything that I’ve said about resonance, most likely, isn’t a revelation for you. To one degree or another, this topic has already been repeatedly covered by various researchers – both very famous and ordinary amateurs like me. However, there is a couple of things that you probably haven't heard of. Earlier I said that resonance can be achieved by giving the object/system a specific geometric shape even at the macrolevel (visible level). But what about the microlevel? The clear answer to this question is hidden in the depths of crystals.

When I first started studying crystals, I faced a very unpleasant problem – almost all reference materials and videos lacked a clear classification of crystals. In particular, I was confused by the fact that I couldn’t find complete visualizations of various types of crystal lattices anywhere. After analyzing a huge amount of information from Wikipedia, several textbooks on crystallography, as well as many videos on YouTube, I realized that the information that interests me is called «crystal spatial symmetry groups» (or simply «space groups»). A total of 230 such groups are known, and each of them has its own unique symmetry. However, even here everything turned out to be not so simple. Neither textbooks nor Wikipedia contained the most important aspect – visualization! The only thing I could find almost everywhere looked like this:




_List of space groups – Wikipedia._​_Seriously, why should people know about some useless groups of crystal symmetry that reflect the structure of our universe? They should rather read about the theory of relativity. It even comes with the desired visualization – a photo of «genius» Einstein is in almost every textbook and documentary on physics. What else could one need? All other questions will be taken care of by smart people in special research agencies._

Luckily, I came across a unique website of one German scientist named Frank Hoffmann, who works at University of Hamburg. On this website you can find a document titled «230 – The Space Group List Project», which has visualization of all 230 crystal space groups. This is the exact type of visualization that I was looking for. If you look at it, you will right away understand why crystalline structures (monocrystalline in particular) have such unique properties.



​Each crystal group has its own unique geometry. But what’s even more interesting is that the features of the geometry of the crystal lattice directly determine the properties that matter will have. Carbon (C) is a good example for this statement, as it has the largest number of known allotropic modifications. But what are allotropic modifications? In simple terms, these are different material states of the same element, determined by the structural features of its crystal lattice. In other words, creating crystal lattices of various shapes, we get different allotropes, each of which has its own unique properties.




a – diamond, b – graphite, c – lonsdaleite, d/e/f – variations of fullerene, g – amorphous carbon, h – single-walled carbon nanotube.​
But in addition to the allotropes presented above, there is another one with rather unusual properties. Its name is graphene. Visual information on what graphene is, can be seen in this video:

​

_For those who cannot, or do not want to watch, I offer the following description:
If atoms are imagined as particles, then graphene can be described as a layer of carbon, which is one atom thick. This will become clearer if you imagine the crystalline structure of graphite and divide it into separate layers. Each such layer will be graphene (provided that it is separated)._




Graphene has a number of unique properties such as high thermal and electrical conductivity. Moreover, graphene is considered to be one of the most durable, and at the same time elastic materials of all known to science (at least officially). But the main reason why I chose it as an example lies in a different aspect. It is related to the fact that graphene is the first and only known two-dimensional crystal. This circumstance allows us to see one extremely important feature that would be difficult to demonstrate on any other (three-dimensional) crystalline material. I learned about this feature from the article titled «When magic is seen in twisted graphene, that’s a moire», which describes a very curious discovery made by a group of physicists from the Massachusetts Institute of Technology.

It turns out that if you combine two layers of graphene at a certain angle, it will acquire the properties of a *superconductor*. Moreover, this angle is repeated at regular intervals, since it is directly related to the occurring pattern.



​Now you most likely think that there is nothing special about it. But if you watch the following video, you will immediately understand why this discovery is so amazing:





​
When one pattern is superimposed on another, the structure begins to thicken. At certain angles of rotation, the pattern acquires regular symmetrical outlines. And precisely when the crystal lattice of graphene is established in the correct harmonious angles – it acquires the properties of a superconductor. The harmonious angle, in its turn, is determined by the cyclical frequency. And although at the minimum degree of rotation, the pattern contraction is not visible, it actually occurs (as well as the change in properties). But in order to see the contraction at a small degree of rotation, the area of the pattern itself must be larger than that shown in the image.

The discovery with graphene clearly proves that the occurrence of the resonance effect is directly related to geometry. Moreover, it convinces us that this principle works at all levels of the structure of matter, regardless of scale. However, scale also plays a certain role. This role is most easily explained by the example of the so-called «moire patterns» mentioned earlier.

​

As you have already understood, the imposition of one image on another at a certain angle can cause a contraction of the geometry. And as we know from examples with experiments on cymatics, the complexity of a geometric pattern is directly proportional to its energy potential. This means that by creating a denser pattern, we can get improved energy and resonance properties. BUT, if I understand everything correctly, the amount of energy that can fit into one unit of space (or matter) is strictly regulated by the laws of the structure of the universe. This limitation is clearly manifested in geometry, as in the example of moire patterns. Although the structure can self-contract in a given space – it cannot do this indefinitely, there is a certain limit. We either make the pattern less dense but larger, or increase the density until the pattern becomes as small as possible.

Hence, a natural question arises – how to create a system with the highest energy potential, if with an increase in energy, the geometric pattern becomes denser and denser? The answer is pretty obvious – you need follow the pattern and move deeper, increasing the scale as much as it is possible. With our knowledge, the deepest level we can reach is the atomic level, but in theory, energy can exist even deeper.



​The reason why crystals (monocrystals in particular) were, are, and will be essential components of both modern and lost energy systems comes from the fact that their structure has regular geometry at the microlevel, which gives them a significant advantage over other, less structured materials. *The use of crystals in conjunction with other energy elements, in its turn, allows to achieve the resonance effect simultaneously at the macrolevel and microlevel.*

Thus, we can conclude that crystals are ideal energy resonators. And although my main goal was to prove the assumption about their use in energy systems of the past, I am inclined to think that crystals have much more potential than even the one described in this article.

Understanding the structure of crystals and matter is a very important prerequisite for comprehending the essence of the structure of reality. Nevertheless, we still haven't reached the main secret of the lost energy technology. This is exactly what the next (final) part will be devoted to.



​
*When the final part comes out, I will put all three of them into one convenient archive for download (with all the images, gifs and videos) in case this website ever goes down.*


----------



## Catalyst (Apr 20, 2021)

To those who are (will become) interested in crystals and their energy-related use, this video may also come as a helpful lead:


----------



## Oracle (Apr 21, 2021)

Hey Catalyst, thanks for taking the time to do all this research, for your deductions and your translations.Once again an awesome post on lost technology from you.
the Sukhu vessel is an amazing find, a light fixture was my first thought too when I looked at the image.


Catalyst said:


> Why did they need to make sword handles from crystals and vessels for liquid? Could the wielder interact with the sword through them in some way? If so, what exactly was this interaction? Maybe through them it was somehow possible to direct the energy of the body straight into the sword and merge with it into a single whole?


I'm sure you're right there. Our Chi concentrates in the palm of the hand and must have interacted in some way.I once was at a  meditation camp where we performed the "eight treasures" taichi at sunset followed by a group meditation in a circle holding hands for ten minutes.
The palms of my hands were hot and pulsing for an hour afterwards and I felt an instinctive urge to do something with that, I should have tried healing as that is how it works.
My point being, that associated with the increased chi level from the group was what felt like a feeling that I could intuitively use this power in some form,control it and that's perhaps what they did with the sword. Could it make them burn, be lighter? Perhaps the reverse and it "steals" the life force of the enemy when it contacts? How good it would be to hold (or make one) to see if we can find out.


Catalyst said:


> If a pyroelectric crystal is placed in an electromagnetic field, its polarization changes, which is accompanied by heating or cooling of the crystal. The temperature change in this case is directly proportional to the strength of the electromagnetic field.


Perhaps this is related to the hot palms I experienced? Our bodies are full of salts, is it in some way our electromagnetic field that is affected when we faint or lose brain function when dehydrated? I'm just posting  some stream of consciousness while reading (for the third time) your post.


Catalyst said:


> proof that in the old days crystals were widespread and involved practical usage. The fact that someone decided to hide them most likely indicates that at a certain point of time this technology was actively being removed from everywhere, and some people naturally decided to hide a handful of crystals for themselves, knowing about their true practical application.


Very good point. If we can ever get the timeline right we may be able to identify the who's and why's.

Awesome videos. What are your thoughts on the frost crystals one? Do you think they are developing particular "energies" for lack of a better word in each shape? How do you think it relates to the geometric shapes created by sound? Does each unique frost crystal shape relate to a particular frequency I wonder.


Catalyst said:


> The frequency of this radiation depends on the structure of the crystal


OK, I see you answered that.  


Catalyst said:


> The ironic truth is that most people are completely unaware of the fact that crystals are contained inside LED lamps and other similar devices. It can’t be said that this information is hidden,_ But for a certain reason, it is not particularly displayed. _ ...._ since they can emit light, then maybe they are capable of something more?_


That certain reason is that they can act as receivers and "eavesdrop" in every room, I read a science article about it a few months ago.
This explains why all lighting is being changed over to LED's, coupled with the internet of things, and smart meters,Information can be sent  back digitally even on very low wattage LED's. No coincidence this is happening at the same time as the IOT roll out globally. No where is safe from big brother.


Catalyst said:


> Even if these structures once had special properties, how does this help us now? The fact is that the physical principles of the surrounding reality have always been, are, and will be unchanged. And the unique properties of fractals are actually used even by modern science, though not everyone knows about it.


I noticed the resemblance of fractal shapes to starforts watching a computer programmed video draw them the other week. Just like the metal crystal growing video above , the new growth energy is in the tips or the side chains if you like. I wonder does that mean that the energy of the starforts also is condensed on the tips of their points.


Catalyst said:


> Even though sound and electromagnetic vibrations are at different energy levels, we clearly see the similarities in the emerging wave structures.


I see my mind is tracking along the same direction as yours as I read on. That electron field image/info is not something I've seen before. Fascinating .


Catalyst said:


> These geometric shapes appear at all levels of the surrounding reality and reflect a certain universal programming language in which our universe is written.


As ties in with the geometric patterns seen under the influence of LSD etc.


Catalyst said:


> And although it may be difficult for some people to accept the idea that no molecules and atoms (in the traditional sense) exist, and that our whole world is just a combination of force fields of different scale and vibration frequencies, I still want to remind you that a person perceives the world only the way that his body allows him. All of us are capable of seeing and hearing vibrations of a very limited spectrum. The way we see the surrounding reality only partially reflects its real appearance.


I'm very open to the idea,I've had my beliefs shattered too often during research to ignore the possibility.
I am 100% with you on the "all is vibration" thing.


Catalyst said:


> When the final part comes out, I will put all three of them into one *convenient *archive for download (with all the images, gifs and videos) in case this website ever goes down.


Thank you Catalyst for going the extra mile.
What an amazing video to end your presentation with. I feel like I just rose to the heavens.

What great work you do. I have nothing to add knowledge wise but you can see my appreciation. 
Looking forward to the next part whenever it comes.

Actually, I do have one last question. I think we are agreed that both temple structures and star forts are involved in the processing of energy in some way. What do you think the differences could be in the building structures? Why two different styles, could it be one is a generator and the other is a receiver or one a generator and the forts are where the energy is dispersed?


----------



## Catalyst (Apr 21, 2021)

Thank you for your positive review and smart questions =)
I will try to answer some of them.

As for the snowflakes, they actually tend to form similar hexagon-shaped geometry despite being slightly different in exterior details. But I wanted to cover this topic a bit deeper in the 3rd part.

The shape and frequency are obviously interdependent (in all cases).

As for the video at the end of the post, I hope you saw the note about Chapter 6, that the ending is actually
in the pdf (I just couldn't add it due to technical issues with uploading images).



Oracle said:


> That certain reason is that they can act as receivers and "eavesdrop" in every room, I read a science article about it a few months ago.
> This explains why all lighting is being changed over to LED's, coupled with the internet of things, and smart meters,Information can be sent back digitally even on very low wattage LED's. No coincidence this is happening at the same time as the IOT roll out globally. No where is safe from big brother.



This is very curious info, I've never heard of it. What a genius idea.....to make every LED in the world a small passive sensor/microphone.
It is ironic that when you think the rulers finally decided to make our realm a bit more technologically advanced with all new lamps (bringing back at least something from what they had taken from us), it all turns out to be another trick. Crafty bastards .


UPDATE:
A photo that didn't make it into the final edit of the article (due to the fact that I can't verify/prove that it's genuine). The description of the photo said that it was made in the Hermitage Museum (in St. Petersburg), probably somewhere in its archives. These artifacts seem to be the old LED lamps.




I think they used to be installed in chandeliers like this one:




Buda Castle, Budapest, Hungary.​That is the reason why there are so many lamp fixtures of this type in old temples/castles/palaces. We are usually told that they used wax candles, but in my opinion, this was just made up to justify the shape of the lamp sockets and chandeliers.


----------



## Jef Demolder (Apr 21, 2021)

Thank you Catalyst for this exciting track of research. From my part I am also interested in the alternative (better) physics implied by your findings. I understand that geometrical shapes as such, forms in the sense of the Platonic ideas, have the capacity to catch, withold or canalize energy. They do not themselves create energy. They tap so to say the energy from the background structure of the universe (space-time-energy) where this energy is omnipresent as a kind of zero point energy. Is this the way you see it?


----------



## Oracle (Apr 21, 2021)

Catalyst said:


> As for the video at the end of the post, I hope you saw the note about Chapter 6, that the ending is actually
> in the pdf (I just couldn't add it due to technical issues with uploading images).


Yes I did see that. I will be downloading it.


Catalyst said:


> This is very curious info, I've never heard of it.


Funnily enough, I came across it doing my research on the use of mercury and phosphorus in the old tech!
It was a couple of months ago I read it so probably on my old phone,I may have bookmarked it. If I find it, I'll post a link for you here.

Wow those pics are amazing! good find, they most certainly look like light bulbs!!!!


----------



## Catalyst (Apr 21, 2021)

Jef Demolder said:


> Thank you Catalyst for this exciting track of research. From my part I am also interested in the alternative (better) physics implied by your findings. I understand that geometrical shapes as such, forms in the sense of the Platonic ideas, have the capacity to catch, withold or canalize energy. They do not themselves create energy. They tap so to say the energy from the background structure of the universe (space-time-energy) where this energy is omnipresent as a kind of zero point energy. Is this the way you see it?



Exactly. Crystals were used not produce energy, but rather to channel it (due to resonance). But I plan to cover the energy-related aspect in the third part.


----------



## Oracle (Apr 21, 2021)

Any ideas how the granite and basalt in some of the towers play a part? Granite being full of quartz after all.


----------



## Catalyst (Apr 21, 2021)

Oracle said:


> Any ideas how the granite and basalt in some of the towers play a part? Granite being full of quartz after all.



I can't give a 100% sure answer to this question. It all depends from case to case. What I am sure, is that it shouldn't be looked at in terms of quartz or piezoelectricity. The sought-for effect is much more profound. If you could restructure matter on the atomic (micro)level, the only thing that would matter would be the geometric arrangement/frequency.


----------------------------------------------------------------------
More fractal resonators (found this photo today):




(Abba Pentalewon Monastery in Aksum, Tigray Region, Ethiopia.)

Original quality:
View attachment Abba Pentalewon Monastery in Aksum, Tigray Region, Ethiopia.jpg​


----------



## Oracle (Apr 22, 2021)

Nice fractal resonators! Have you seen this post by worldwar1812 ?
RH Blood as Copper Depletion Disease
I'm referring to the opening link and comment re Wands of Horus and how the crystals act.


----------



## Catalyst (Apr 22, 2021)

Oracle said:


> Nice fractal resonators! Have you seen this post by worldwar1812 ?
> RH Blood as Copper Depletion Disease
> I'm referring to the opening link and comment re Wands of Horus and how the crystals act.



No, I haven't. Just checked it, but it seems to be a more complicated topic than it is presented there. Maybe I will investigate this at some point. Thanks for the lead.


----------



## Oracle (Apr 23, 2021)

I can't find the original link I read which actually went into the details of eavesdropping but here's one on the whole LiFi thing which projects it, of course, as a solely positive thing.
LiFi.co | Revolutionary Wireless Communication Technology
Am I the only one experiencing search engines giving poor results in the last 6 weeks or so ? ( I don't mean google who always has)


----------



## Septimus (Apr 26, 2021)

This is the best thing I've read in more than five years. You have made difficult topics easy to understand, and now I sincerely believe mainstream science purposely obfuscates everything so we cannot do visualization (which gives us power).

So turning to application. In the computer chip field, we are constantly told that it is difficult to create more efficient processors and hard drives. I assume then that that is also somewhat a lie, that they utilize this fractal method to create smaller and smaller chips? And on the other side of the coin, the more amorphous the material, the less conductive. So things like sand are then perfect for dampening, ie. sound-proof, bullet-proof, wave-proof.

Incredible work, easy to read. I have much to think about now.


----------



## Catalyst (Apr 26, 2021)

Septimus said:


> This is the best thing I've read in more than five years. You have made difficult topics easy to understand, and now I sincerely believe mainstream science purposely obfuscates everything so we cannot do visualization (which gives us power).
> 
> So turning to application. In the computer chip field, we are constantly told that it is difficult to create more efficient processors and hard drives. I assume then that that is also somewhat a lie, that they utilize this fractal method to create smaller and smaller chips? And on the other side of the coin, the more amorphous the material, the less conductive. So things like sand are then perfect for dampening, ie. sound-proof, bullet-proof, wave-proof.
> 
> Incredible work, easy to read. I have much to think about now.



Thank you for your positive review! 

You will be gladly surprised how simple everything is, when you will read the 3rd part.

Mainstream science indeed purposefully makes everything seem complicated. I personally spent around 3 months (doing research almost everyday), sorting out information from various sources to produce this article. Crystals were particularly hard. When you will read the 3rd part you will fully understand the reason why they are doing their best to keep information about real structure of matter concealed.


----------



## OfTheBrave (Apr 28, 2021)

Fantastic read, Catalyst. 
Well formatted and laid out with visual aid.

The visual for hydrogen density is one I hadn't seen before and it pairs very well with cymatics which always fascinated me (and anyone I've shown it to).

Can't wait for part 3


----------



## Volkhv (Apr 28, 2021)

How you put all these facts together is just amazing. Now the question is how to use it in real life? These old European buildings were also created according to fractal patterns, not only churches and cathedrals but also secular palaces.
Interestingly, modern churches and palaces no longer have fractal patterns. Why? Maybe because without crystals as power amplifiers, there is no point in creating such structures because without these crystals they are useless? Just wow, this really changes the view of the old buildings.
And this would mean that on a macroscopic scale creating fractal patterns even from non-metallic substances (as shown in the example of Asian temples) would show similar properties to this graphene in your example.
It begs to be tested.

It's also damn interesting that United States Department of Energy detained people for smuggling red mercury, but according to official sources such as Wikipedia and BBC, red mercury doesn't exist.
Not only that, BBC has published a mocking article on its blog where they ridicule people who believe in the "magic properties" of the red substance.
'Red mercury': Why does this strange myth persist?
Again, it's very strange that American agencies are detaining people for smuggling "useless, nonexistent substance".

As for this mysterious red substance, something similar was recently found in Egypt.
Egypt sarcophagus: Thousands sign up to drink red liquid from 2000-year-old mysterious box found in Alexandria
And what's interesting, in a *granite *box!
Of course (how else) Antiquities Ministry in Egypt has responded that the liquid is not "red mercury" nor is it any miracle substance. This is supposedly liquid sewage that had leaked through a crack.
How convenient


----------



## Catalyst (Apr 28, 2021)

Volkhv said:


> How you put all these facts together is just amazing. Now the question is how to use it in real life? These old European buildings were also created according to fractal patterns, not only churches and cathedrals but also secular palaces.
> Interestingly, modern churches and palaces no longer have fractal patterns. Why? Maybe because without crystals as power amplifiers, there is no point in creating such structures because without these crystals they are useless? Just wow, this really changes the view of the old buildings.
> And this would mean that on a macroscopic scale creating fractal patterns even from non-metallic substances (as shown in the example of Asian temples) would show similar properties to this graphene in your example.
> It begs to be tested.
> ...



Could you please give me some links to news reports about the US Dep. of energy and red mercury? Haven't heard of it before, so I would like to investigate this and maybe get some new leads.

The fact that they write news articles on this being a hoax is just another proof that they DO hide the truth and DO care about its disclosure. The more lie you tell to people the more they tend to believe it. Unfortunately, for some reason, people usually believe everything except the truth, so its unsurprising that they continue with this strategy.

As for Egyptian sarcophaguses (not sure if its a correct plural form), I've heard about it in many conspiracy documentaries. Though I'm not exactly sure why they put it inside.


----------



## Oracle (May 5, 2021)

I've been doing some reading on crystals and have come across some relevant information I thought might be usefully included here.


> *Long- and short-range order*
> A solid is crystalline if it has long-range order. Once the positions of an atom and its neighbours are known at one point, the place of each atom is known precisely throughout the crystal. Most liquids lack long-range order, although many have short-range order. Short range is defined as the first- or second-nearest neighbours of an atom. In many liquids the first-neighbour atoms are arranged in the same structure as in the corresponding solid phase. At distances that are many atoms away, however, the positions of the atoms become uncorrelated. These fluids, such as water, have short-range order but lack long-range order. Certain liquids may have short-range order in one direction and long-range order in another direction; these special substances are called liquid crystals. Solid crystals have both short-range order and long-range order.
> 
> Solids that have short-range order but lack long-range order are called amorphous. Almost any material can be made amorphous by rapid solidification from the melt (molten state). This condition is unstable, and the solid will crystallize in time. If the timescale for crystallization is years, then the amorphous state appears stable. Glasses are an example of amorphous solids. In crystalline silicon (Si) each atom is tetrahedrally bonded to four neighbours. In amorphous silicon (a-Si) the same short-range order exists, but the bond directions become changed at distances farther away from any atom. Amorphous silicon is a type of glass. Quasicrystals are another type of solid that lack long-range order.
> Most solid materials found in nature exist in polycrystalline form rather than as a single crystal. They are actually composed of millions of grains (small crystals) packed together to fill all space. Each individual grain has a different orientation than its neighbours. Although long-range order exists within one grain, at the boundary between grains, the ordering changes direction. A typical piece of iron or copper (Cu) is polycrystalline. Single crystals of metals are soft and malleable, while polycrystalline metals are harder and stronger and are more useful industrially. Most polycrystalline materials can be made into large single crystals after extended heat treatment.


crystal | Definition, Types, Structure, & Facts
so this long and short ranging order determines the usefulness.

Some other links that may be useful to you in your research;



> *Crystal Catalyst Dielectric Resonators
> 
> Crystal* – quartz crystal is a component of Crystal Catalyst and lends its unique crystalline structure and properties to the mix. The Crystal Catalyst material is, in itself, able to absorb, and then rebroadcast, harmful electromagnetic fields and frequencies in a cleaner form _(see “Dielectric” below)._ The molecular structure of this proprietary substance also produces a resonance that not only strengthens the Human biofield, but additionally can alter electromagnetic fields, microwave radio frequencies, and other harmful environmental energies caused by geopathic stress zones, before they reach the body, therefore, reducing their ability to create harmful effects.
> 
> ...


How Do Our Crystal Catalyst Electromagnetic Protection Products Work?

Ok so that one was health and product related but I've included it for educational purposes in general.



> In their paper, the researchers from Russia and the US showed that destructive interference is not a necessary requirement for perfect absorption. The scientists used an anisotropic crystal -- hexagonal boron nitride -- as their specific absorbing system.
> 
> This medium belongs to the class of unique van der Waals crystals which consist of atomic layers bound together by van der Waals forces from adjacent layers. Van der Waals forces occur between atoms and molecules that are electrically neutral but possess a dipole moment -- the charges in them are not uniformly distributed. Due to this arrangement of the lattice, the dielectric permittivity of the crystal in the mid-infrared range (wavelength of about 10 microns) differs considerably for the in- and out-of-plane directions -- it becomes anisotropic and is not described by a single number, but by a tensor -- a matrix of numbers (each number is responsible for its own direction). It is the dielectric permittivity tensor that determines how light is reflected from the surface of any substance.
> 
> ...


New way to absorb electromagnetic radiation demonstrated: Scientists show that it is possible to fully absorb electromagnetic radiation using an anisotropic crystal

This one  again refers to structure being relative to crystal properties and usefulness.


----------



## JWW427 (May 8, 2021)

Many in the UFO research field have said LED lights and Graphene were back-engineered from crashed UFOs.
This makes sense since crystal-based technology seems as prolific today as it was in Atlantis.

https://exonews.org/the-world-of-back-engineered-ufo-technology/


----------



## Catalyst (May 9, 2021)

Another "Adoration of the Magi" scene, with another crystal artifact. This time it is a crystal egg (two of them in the painting), which looks similar to the crystal lingam lantern from Java Island), + another crystal magic mirror (on the right).




Original name "Tryptych with the Adoration of the Magi and Old Testament Scenes"​
Unedited version attached to the post.


----------



## grav (May 11, 2021)

Catalyst said:


> And the widespread understanding of the atom as a nucleus (made of protons and neutrons) and electrons that revolve around it like planets, is not entirely correct (or rather not entirely relevant) even from the point of view of the currently accepted version.





Catalyst said:


> The blue areas you see in the image are visualizations of the «electron orbitals» of hydrogen atom (assuming electrons do exist). Scientists say that electrons are never found in a static position, which makes them extremely difficult to capture.



I have not finished reading this monument of a thread, yet I interrupted my studies of it to comment on your skepticism and major points. I apologize if you address these ideas in later segments.
1. The Atom theory, especially the electron shell, has bothered me since high school. Einstein and his relativity hogwash effectively shuttered fhe Scientific Method. The Electric  Universe (the electromagnetic spectrum) sufficiently explains everything. The ether, or aether. There are no (0) empty spaces between the alleged nucleus and the orbiting alleged electrons.
2. Certain cystals emit heat. Interesting. Would that explain the Giant Crystal Cave in Mexico? where 136° F temps make it hazardous for anything but short explorations.
3. Galen Winsor, deceased, was an engineer who worked in or with with nuclear power plants much of his long life. He contended that uranium generates heat naturally and safely. He swallowed radioactive matter in public, swam in spent rod pools.

Conclusion...Tptb and consensus science would have us fear nuclear bombs and power plants. Atom bombs, in my opinion, were mass quantities of TNT and conventional explosives.
Why? perhaps to hide the free energy options by making humans fear a harmless natural mineral and other forms of the aether?


----------



## Catalyst (May 11, 2021)

grav said:


> I have not finished reading this monument of a thread, yet I interrupted my studies of it to comment on your skepticism and major points. I apologize if you address these ideas in later segments.
> 1. The Atom theory, especially the electron shell, has bothered me since high school. Einstein and his relativity hogwash effectively shuttered fhe Scientific Method. The Electric  Universe (the electromagnetic spectrum) sufficiently explains everything. The ether, or aether. There are no (0) empty spaces between the alleged nucleus and the orbiting alleged electrons.
> 2. Certain cystals emit heat. Interesting. Would that explain the Giant Crystal Cave in Mexico? where 136° F temps make it hazardous for anything but short explorations.
> 3. Galen Winsor, deceased, was an engineer who worked in or with with nuclear power plants much of his long life. He contended that uranium generates heat naturally and safely. He swallowed radioactive matter in public, swam in spent rod pools.
> ...



Thank you for the curious info on crystal cave in Mexico and Galen Winsor. Haven't heard of them. Definitely will check it out.
As for nuclear energy, there is indeed some conspiracy surrounding it.


----------



## JohnNada (May 12, 2021)

Here is a brief article to get introduced to the Naica Caves in Mexico. Very interesting. I believe they attribute the heat of the cave to the depth of the cave and subsequent proximity to the mantle, at least that was the mainstream narrative when first discovered back in 2000. That amount of crystals at that size are likely contributing to the heat of the cave imho.


----------



## Citezenship (May 12, 2021)

grav said:


> 3. Galen Winsor, deceased, was an engineer who worked in or with with nuclear power plants much of his long life. He contended that uranium generates heat naturally and safely. He swallowed radioactive matter in public, swam in spent rod pools.


This often comes up for me, Chernobyl should be devoid of all life within a certain radius but yet it thrives, same when looking through historic images on GE such as Fukushima, no signs of loss of plant life at all.


JohnNada said:


> Here is a brief article to get introduced to the Naica Caves in Mexico. Very interesting. I believe they attribute the heat of the cave to the depth of the cave and subsequent proximity to the mantle, at least that was the mainstream narrative when first discovered back in 2000. That amount of crystals at that size are likely contributing to the heat of the cave imho.


I have recently seen something about these caves and how the pics of people in them are talked about being faked(photshopped) but can't for the life of me track it down, i will give it another try as it seemed convincing enough to stick in my mind.


----------



## push4more (May 12, 2021)

Since its true, there are almost zero large crystals in archeological digs. Isn't there a major problem? Who or what stole all those huge beautiful crystals all over the world during its beautiful 10,000 years? My guess is they are all off planet (not here Earth) or maybe subterranean. 



Excerpting from "tupperaware" at Korben Dallas's older site and archives here.

"Where are the "chunks" of rock with the drop dead gorgeous collections of embedded crystals in the thousands of remains dug up over the years?

I can't believe our ancestors were not interested in these massive crystals removed from the rock or kept in the rock matrix (makes for great paperweights and shaman glitz). Could the absence of these large dazzling crystals from archaeological digs be a tell that there has not been enough time for our ancestors to simply find them through placer deposits, glacial melts and mining?

If there was anything worth collecting besides skulls, teeth, feathers and precious metals it would have been crystals like these and *size does count*.

One possibility is these large crystals would be made available to the elite all over the world but for whatever reason they were not impressed or in a state of mind to appreciate their beauty. Hard to believe. Another possibility is there was a collection agency paying for those stones for whatever reason - all over the world. Off world collectors?

Even King Tut has no _grandiose_ crystals. Gemstone Found In King Tut's Tomb Formed When A Celestial Body Collided With Earth

The Arkenstone Aquamarine - The kind of stone that might have been "worshipped"."


----------



## grav (May 12, 2021)

push4more said:


> Who or what stole all those huge beautiful crystals all over the world during its beautiful 10,000 years? My guess is they are all off planet (not here Earth) or maybe subterranean.



or else in the Smithsonian.

_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Fdjf4lMmiiI_


----------



## push4more (May 12, 2021)

grav said:


> or else in the Smithsonian.
> 
> _View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Fdjf4lMmiiI_





Everybody here has seen drop gorgeous crystals say 4 oz to 1,000 lbs. Every gemstone show has them in every table and floor. There are a $billion or more crystals in hundreds of museums mostly deposited in the *last 500 years*.  Where are any cultures pre 500AD found in any digs? I don't think any.


Its hard to believe Egyptian, Celtic, South American, South Saharan cultures, pharaohs, priests, warrior castes.....

As far as I can see there are zero except very small crystals in archeological digs. I think the largest scepter with a 1 inch long quartz date back to around 5000 years.  

Its like somebody hoovered all of the world's crystals! Any archeological dig will be ----- gone!


Nothing:

https://www.bing.com/images/search?...8A949C88672209D9D&first=1&tsc=ImageBasicHover


----------



## correlator (May 12, 2021)

grav said:


> 1. The Atom theory, especially the electron shell, has bothered me since high school.



Me too.  It's a nightmare mess.  Probably the worst thing in mainstream physics.  I suspect it's completely bogus.

Three different kinds of chemical bonding (ionic, covalent, metallic)?  Of these, "covalent" sounds the silliest... "sharing electrons"?



grav said:


> 3. Galen Winsor, deceased, was an engineer who worked in or with with nuclear power plants much of his long life. He contended that uranium generates heat naturally and safely. He swallowed radioactive matter in public, swam in spent rod pools.
> 
> Conclusion...Tptb and consensus science would have us fear nuclear bombs and power plants. Atom bombs, in my opinion, were mass quantities of TNT and conventional explosives.
> Why? perhaps to hide the free energy options by making humans fear a harmless natural mineral and other forms of the aether?



That's my guess.  The radioactive elements are the ones that emit useful radiation, indefinitely.  It's not "something from nothing".  "Energy" is just accounting, and mainstream physics is doing the accounting wrong.

So we've been made to fear these elements.  "Nuclear bombs" are fake.  There might be some truth to "radiation poisoning", but lots of things are dangerous if you have too much or get too close.  A wood fire, for example!


----------



## Oracle (May 14, 2021)

I don't know if you've seen these threads @Catalyst, but I came across them in the archives this morning. Some more information and  images of swords with unusual hilts, even an x-ray of several of them!








View attachment 8836


> Basically why I started this topic is the hilt design many of these _flamberge _swords have.


There also are these objects refered to as  "Lantern Shields" and "Russian Tarch Shields".



SH Archive - Flame-bladed swords. 15th Century Pro-Sports, and the Battle of Anghiari
Here's the reply thread with additional information from other members.

https://stolenhistory.net/threads/f...y-pro-sports-and-the-battle-of-anghiari.5127/


----------



## correlator (May 14, 2021)

I wonder how many Old World 'weapons' were not weapons at all, but tools.

History might be partly true, or all made up.  They might have fought wars, or they might not have.  But we can be _sure_ about one thing: _they built stuff_.  Boy, did they build stuff.


----------



## Taira Earth (May 21, 2021)

I'm using machine translation.

I was surprised to see the OP. I think you could write a whole book on this alone, but I think I witnessed the fact that smart people communicate things in a straightforward manner.
Anyway thanks for the great post.

From now on, I can proudly say that the world is not made up of tiny grains of sand.


----------



## Volkhv (May 25, 2021)

Catalyst said:


> Could you please give me some links to news reports about the US Dep. of energy and red mercury?


Sorry, it wasn't the Americans who stopped people for smuggling red mercury, but the British.
Terror accused in 'mercury sting'

Most countries in the world have approved the Minamata Convention to phase out mercury-containing products from the global market.
Minamata Convention on Mercury

There is information on the BBC website that the Arabs believed that red mercury can be found in the tombs of the pharaohs, which is a cure for everything. 
'Red mercury': Why does this strange myth persist?
_



			After witnessing this exchange, an astonished Prof Wynn discovered this was not a new experience for Dr Hawass and his colleagues. *They often encountered Arabs who believed red mercury was a magic cure-all buried with the pharaohs.*

Click to expand...

_

Something tells me this red stuff isn't sewage like the BBC wants us to think. 
Egypt sarcophagus: Mystery black tomb opened in Alexandria


In general, red mercury is said to have enormous power and serve as an ingredient in building a bomb. So in my opinion, this red substance that @Catalyst found in the photos may have been a power source that has been used in the past. 
"The most precious elixirs to ever have been blended on earth were hidden in the pyramids."

Or maybe in combination with other substances it becomes a health drink? Hmm .. really interesting stuff no doubt  

I also found some paintings of Frederick the Great in which he has sewn what looks like a red crystal on his clothes.


----------



## luddite (May 26, 2021)

*Bravo on a momentous part2. Part 3 is going to be much anticipated by many, including myself!!*



Catalyst said:


> Thus, we can conclude that crystals are ideal energy resonators. And although my main goal was to prove the assumption about their use in energy systems of the past, I am inclined to think that crystals have much more potential than even the one described in this article.



This has got me thinking. There has been many discussions on atmospheric energy. In general it is considered low watt/amps. 

Maybe, old street lamps had crystals in them and the low voltage/amperage atmospheric electricity that the lamp pole would capture would be enough to make the crystal glow brightly. This would really be a fantastic outcome if the arrangement of everything could be found via experimentation....







Catalyst said:


> Understanding the structure of crystals and matter is a very important prerequisite for comprehending the essence of the structure of reality. Nevertheless, we still haven't reached the main secret of the lost energy technology. This is exactly what the next (final) part will be devoted to.



I agree. Structure + expremintation. The solution seems like it is coming together via many avenues at once.


----------



## Joemcgee (May 28, 2021)

Wow great work!  I've been up in this neck of the woods much of late, and perhaps you'll find some of these corroborating studies of general use

expose 1.

In regards to architecture, crystals and infinite patterns I'd like to add in this thread - The Quasi-crystal Architecture found in Medieval Islam.  







http://earthporm.com/19-mesmerizing-mosque-ceilings-highlight-wonders-islamic-architecture/
A good expose by 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48sCx-wBs34&ab_channel=Veritasium_







Digging deeper 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rldnu9rNpH8&ab_channel=PeterLu_




Recent experiment in ultra cold light 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98SYD4xz7y8&ab_channel=Universit%C3%A4tInnsbruck_




https://interestingengineering.com/scientists-discovered-impossible-crystal-meteorite
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icosahedrite
The official story of quasi crystal only goes back to the 1980's, however the geometrical intuitions are found back when the dates go from 1 - I's and Js and MD's.  Not only did medieval Islamic Architecture base its patterns off 5 fold symmetry that emerges from these patterns spiraling outwards, but appears to have 'mistakes' or rather opinions about the pattern itself.  The pattern appears deeply connected to the fabric of reality, with light, when cooled off to its lowest energy state, exhibits such properties itself.


----------



## Catalyst (May 28, 2021)

Joemcgee said:


> Wow great work!  I've been up in this neck of the woods much of late, and perhaps you'll find some of these corroborating studies of general use
> 
> expose 1.
> 
> ...




Thank you! Will check the videos as soon as I have time. But the main idea stays the same - symmetry and geometry is present on all levels of our universe. The only variable is scale.


----------



## Joemcgee (May 28, 2021)

Catalyst said:


> Thank you! Will check the videos as soon as I have time. But the main idea stays the same - symmetry and geometry is present on all levels of our universe. The only variable is scale.


Indeed!

Now, I will post expose 2, which focuses on how they managed to knock the crystals into resonance, or do the fun thing of getting them to oscillate together

The Piezoelectric Tuning Fork Meta in Ancient Egypt

https://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/ciencia/ciencia_fuerzasuniverso07.htmhttps://www.crystalinks.com/tuningforks.htmlhttps://intothelight.news/files/2019-12-21-tools-to-build-ancient-monuments.phphttp://lunahelia.com/resources/soundresearch.pdf
Under this hypothesis, the high priests of ancient egypt built harmonic combinations of tuning forks not only for drilling those hinges into granite, but they also stumbled upon electricity trying to do it to the various piezoelectric crystals found in abundance such as quartz, milky quartz, rose quartz and the many other crystals described in your post.



Not only did the Aegyptians come to understand piezoelectricity by hitting them with tuning forks, but they also understood that sound pressure waves could be used to the same affect.  Analysis from several sources have investigated the harmonic properties of the temples and zuggarats of antiquity, and confirmed resonance cavities of many sorts within them. https://www.researchgate.net/public...cal_resonances_of_assorted_ancient_structures
Looking back on the recent work on creating dielectric gradients to store charge with bricks, I wonder if these were a sort of charging mechanism- utilizing choirs' hymns to charge the structures through piezoelectric resonance.



The 3 basis elements seem to appear in the hieroglyphs for the was sceptre (note tuning fork base), the djed column (capacitor with dielectric insulators, and the ankh, describing the electric current supporting life.  This source Electric Hieroglyphs



has done a deep dive, even connecting physics we are on the brink of discovering, such as magnetic monopoles,  such as those utilised by the solomonic (helical) solenoid in the recent breakthrough at the fermilab muon experiment
https://www.researchgate.net/public...stems_for_muon_cooling_experiment_at_Fermilab



For context, Magnetic monopoles are still considered hypothetical,
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnetic_monopole



The existence of these phenomena not only rewrites maxwells equations (Div B is no longer zero for the math nerds) but also provides the elegance of making the equations symmetrical.  From this perspective, one can perhaps postulate that not only did the aegyptian priesthood know of electricity, but were ahead of us even now in understanding.

The gif below is quite large, but contains a collection of relevent heiroglyphs and connections


----------



## push4more (Jun 1, 2021)

I had noticed all of the pre 1500AD or so crystals over say 2 inches long - went missing completely.

 Here is a great forum post discussing the huge amounts of copper disappeared in Michigan - thousands of years ago and up to 1.5 billion tons.  

"Ron Moulton • a year ago
There seems to be one issue with the Bronze Age theory. The dates do not add up. The Bronze Age began near 3000-3500BC. The dating of the polluted sediments dates range from 8000-5000 years old, roughly 6000-3000 BC, with a spike around 6500 years ago or 4500BC. That is a 1000 year difference. If the sediments were from 6000BC that means mining would have started before that in order for them to build to be higher than background levels. This would put the mining dates beginning closer to the 8000 BC age than the 5000BC age.
Now copper itself had already been in use by this period for jewelry and such. Copper itself has been in use for roughly 10000 years or since 8000 BC. This is very close to the end of the last ice age and near to the the Clovis Culture. A culture that was clearly Stone Age, thought to be by many the descendants of most Native American Cultures. The Clovis Culture is said to come from the Asian and Siberian people, but this would give no bearing on the American Native use of copper because, copper was first used in China around 2500 BC. Roughly 5500-2500 years after mining began at this site. So it is highly improbable that there was a trade route through Siberia or Asia. Copper American Indian artifacts are know to use copper nearly 8000 years ago, but there is a great lack of copper artifacts for the amount mined at this site. The Native Americans normally used surface rocks that contained the metal.
There is another issue that may seem slight but it is honest. If American Indians where using copper what did the never use it in their weapons? Clearly at some point that transition should have been made since copper is much easier to make weapons from than stone. This transition was made in Egypt roughly around 5000BC, and the Sumerians and the Chaldeans before them. The tools found at this site, are remarkably similar to artifacts from each of these cultures.
All this would indicate some sort trade industry from the site to Europe or Africa but by who."



Miners Left a Pollution Trail in the Great Lakes 6000 Years Ago - Eos  "
"Miners Left a Pollution Trail in the Great Lakes 6000 Years Ago"​

Old-Copper-Culture  background.

Perhaps crystals were mined and collected just like ancient Michigan copper.

This is a more than a bit fanciful COPPER & QUARTZ CRYSTAL ENERGY GENERATOR. For Reiki Healing & Manifestation.  but does make the point between possibly ancient advanced technology using crystals and metals. In this case copper.


----------



## Druss76 (Jul 22, 2021)

Oracle said:


> Any ideas how the granite and basalt in some of the towers play a part? Granite being full of quartz after all.


I always thought that the granite pillars in front of most churchs are somewhat weird (why so massive?)..... reading this thread I was wondering, what if those massive pillars are part of the lost technology ? (batteries ?)

Example Photo :





The Metal chains could "connect" them together...isn't weird that most of old churches all over the world have the same pillars ? Unfortunately I have no ingegneristic competence to investigate any deeper....what's your opinion ?


----------



## usselo (Jul 22, 2021)

correlator said:


> ​I wonder how many Old World 'weapons' were not weapons at all, but tools.
> 
> History might be partly true, or all made up.  They might have fought wars, or they might not have.  But we can be _sure_ about one thing: _they built stuff_.  Boy, did they build stuff.


Yes, the images of 'swords' and 'shields' in Oracle's post above make me wonder if we're looking at tools used to cut, drill and carve stone.

They remind me of jeweller Jeff Appling's comment in an April 2021 Brothers of the Serpent interview, where he mentions switching off a 32kHz ultrasound rock carving tool while the metal bit was still within the piece he was working. He said he couldn't extract the bit until he turned the ultrasound generator back on. It was, he said, like the legend of Arthur's sword stuck in the rock. Clip:




your_browser_is_not_able_to_play_this_audio



Show notes for that episode, with images comparing his carvings with old rock carvings, are at: Episode #194: Ultrasonic Technology with Jeffrey Appling




_Ultrasound jeweller tool diagram from __Brothers of the Serpent podcast Episode 194 April 2021 show notes_​
Jeff sent them some samples of rock-stuck bits which they commented on in episode 200:




your_browser_is_not_able_to_play_this_audio




Jeff Appling's blog pages are well worth looking at. He is trying to figure out - and repeat - how rocks were carved in the past.

You have to wonder if piezo-crystals were installed in the pommels of 'swords' to vibrate their blades. The initial power source would not have to be alternating current (AC). You can run variable direct current (DC) through a transformer's primary coil to produce AC in the transformer secondary coil (the desired 'output' coil). So investigators of past technologies should perhaps look for a device that varied or switched on and off the initial DC.

I wonder if the tuning fork, the bell, the cymbal are, in some way, part of such a high-frequency switching mechanism. Perhaps our notion of tuning fork, bell or cymbal coupled with a clapper is actually a re-purposed high-frequency switch. One fast way to double-check that conjecture might be to to establish if piezo cutting requires ultrasound (eg, 32kHz seems to be a standard in modern jeweller's tools). If frequencies higher than 18kHz (lower threshold of ultrasound) are required for piezo cutters, then maybe we should be looking for switches that could act that fast. My guess is they would be much smaller than the musical tuning forks, bells, cymbals we are used to seeing. But we don't find recognisably small switches any more than we find large crystals, which suggests they were not producing high frequencies in this mechanical way or that switch finds are being suppressed.

If this line of reasoning holds, then possibly you'd also be looking for a second transformer too. This would be a voltage-to-current transformer to convert the AC voltage (created by the first transformer) into AC with a higher current component. I say this because, in my limited understanding, you need higher current to drive piezo crystals into vibration rather than higher voltage. Though perhaps it is possible to combine both functions in one transformer.

Or maybe there are piezo crystal cuts that perform better with higher voltage and lower current.

Great thread! It would be wonderful for it to turn into something demonstrable or even practical.


----------



## luddite (Jul 23, 2021)

Druss76 said:


> The Metal chains could "connect" them together...isn't weird that most of old churches all over the world have the same pillars ?


This makes a lot of sense. Many churces boundaries are either cast iron fencing or chains. Potentially they are the circuit border and the entrance is the circuit "gate" which could be "closed" as a person walks through. ???


----------



## Taira Earth (Jul 25, 2021)

I'm using machine translation.



Druss76 said:


> what if those massive pillars are part of the lost technology ? (batteries ?)



It seems that red bricks have excellent properties as batteries.
Chemists Created A Method To Turn Red Bricks Into Batteries

I wonder what the granite pillars are.
I guess they play a part in the function of a power station, but....


----------



## Safranek (Jul 25, 2021)

Taira Earth said:


> I'm using machine translation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I wonder what they'd discover if they tested the oldest bricks for composition.


----------



## Oracle (Jul 29, 2021)

Druss76 said:


> I always thought that the granite pillars in front of most churchs are somewhat weird (why so massive?)..... reading this thread I was wondering, what if those massive pillars are part of the lost technology ? (batteries ?)
> 
> Example Photo :
> 
> ...


An interesting observation. I was at a Dolmen once in Ireland that was also "cordoned" off by chains and stone posts in a circle. I like your thinking.


----------



## Catalyst (Aug 1, 2021)

Hebrew translation by Yael Ramon.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 19, 2021)

I might be sticking my neck out here, but here goes. First, I admire and respect all of you that have engaged numerous hours of time and toil investigating this subject - it is really amazing. Myself, I have been engaged with the same amount of fervor on another subject entirely and feel quite strongly that I have "realized" a connection. I am what is called an "Esoteric Christian" or "Spiritual Scientist" or "Anthroposophist".  I am very spiritually centered in my intellectual pursuits. The foundation (though not the entirety) of my studies hover around the work of Rudolf Steiner. You can find his work on rsarchive DOT org. The gist of what I refer to can be found on that website archive. Search for "Fall of the Spirits of Darkness". Here is what I found/realized...

Round about 1841 there began a war in the heavens between the Archangel Michael and the (one of the) Spirit of Darkness referred to as Ahriman. In short, Ahriman is the dark spirit of our age and is responsible/the progenitor of/existing within our age of "modern" technology. It is a long road to understanding this ("him") but suffice it to say, modern "electricity" is light that is being destroyed in matter. It is enough to know that the Ahrimanic forces are responsible for our "electric" technologies.

Now, your research has more or less concluded that there was an energy source that allowed for the advancement and use of technologies that supported (or better) human freedom. I whole heartedly concur. Why? 

The above mentioned war in the heavens culminated in the Ahrimanic forces being "thrown down" to Earth i.e. they became an influence or impulse on humanity, specifically our "minds". This occurred in the late Fall of 1879. This event is alluded to in the icons and imagery of Michael defeating the "Dragon." 

Your research estimates some change or "reset" around 200 years ago. I might suggest less. What if, pure speculation here on my part, but what if that Ahrimanic (which really means a sudden "reset" of the human mind to be hyper focused on the material i.e. losing sight of our connection to the spiritual) impulse or influence "cast down" to Earth was the beginning of what you suggest as a "reset" of some sort of "beings" that seek to "control humanity?" This is exactly, according to Steiner/Spiritual Science, what Ahriman seeks to do - separate us from our Spiritual roots (where our real power and freedom exists) and "chain" us to the Earth (the material realm). In the realm of the Spiritual, this is referred to as "capturing" our "I", our "ego" - our higher Self. Think about this - "I-phone", "I-pad", "I-mac", etc. 

Anyway, thank you again for all of your work. Our world is under siege. We are under siege. We have been taught lies - about everything. It is time for the (real) Great Awakening. In my studies, I have learned that it takes something very simple to begin the defeat of these forces that rail against us. That one simple thing is the awareness of their existence, the awareness that we are Spiritual Beings on a human journey, not the other way around. 

I sincerely hope this little thought of mine has some positive result - if nothing else, to simply help us all "think for ourselves." Many blessings. ~Anthony


----------



## poob (Sep 17, 2021)

hi, when i reached the part where you explain that graphene is a crystal, i got a chill and became super scared. It reminded me of this video i saw. Here is a 1 minute snip of a video where he mentions crystals. 



_View: https://odysee.com/@neverlosetruth:0/2021-05-24_14-25-07:f_


----------



## Fexus (Nov 8, 2021)

Considering that this was one of the first posts that really fascinated me on this website, it's strange that I never added anything to it.
First of all, I want to thank you. This was perhaps my first introduction into an alternate scientific world view. It was only through this post that I was finally brought to question all the stuff that I was previously taught.

Sadly, I don't have a lot to add but I did notice a similarity between the hydrogen wave function and the things you see underneath a ferrocell.
The pictures below each show two magnets right next to each other:









The next picture explains itself:




As you can see, they share striking similarities with the hydrogen wave function model.

Currently, it is theorized that magnets are created by "aligning domains". This is might be true but perhaps it is that atoms themselves are smaller magnets which are coherently aligned to magnify this effect and in turn create a magnet.

I absolutely agree with the non-existence of the electron. Today's scientists are materialists, hence non-physical things cannot exist in their minds. Such people would, of course, support the idea of an electron. I heard that even the inventor of the electron "shell" model J. J. Thomson denied the existence of the electron for a long time but I have no source for that.

Oscillation is definetly an important factor in our universe. I'd like to provide a link to one of the modern pioneers of ether theory, that being Gabriel LaFreniere: The Material Universe is solely made out of Aether
In short, the material universe is essentially disturbed ether. You can imagine the ether like a pond of which only the waves are visible.

I wholeheartedly believe that you are on the right track here. Today's scientists pride themselves on the believe that we are the most advanced civilization in human history but that is very likely a farse. Our entire modern world is supported by Tesla's invention from more than 100 years ago. Every power plant has at its core an AC generator. Nobody can fully explain how it works today. More specifically, they can't explain the magnetic field (or fields in general). We would be utterly lost without this discovery and the biggest slap in the face is the fact that Tesla was using ether theory which is completely opposed to the materialistic nonsense we are taught today. 

Every human being with more than two brain cells would at least go "hmm" when confronted with this fact. The ether was hastily ruled out when the Michelson-Morley experiment was designed and hasn't been talked about ever since.

Finally, I'd like to attach a quick train of thought that I had recently. I think it provides a good understanding of how the universe must function on a fundamental level. Corrections are always welcome:

Can the foundation of the universe be physical? Physicality is defined by composition. The properties of a material can be explained by uncovering the material's composition. 
Example: Water attains its different states due to the interaction between molecules. 
Molecules, again, are composed of atmos and the charge within atoms is what allows the creation of molecules.
So, if we now imagine a fundamental particle, what would such a particle be made out of? Even if that particle is only made up of nothing but itself, which is already an impossible paradox, it would also be a mystery to where its properties came from. It doesn't matter whether we have one or multiple fundamental particles. This problem remains. My conclusion is that there can be no physical foundation to the universe. The only possible answer to this riddle is metaphysics. Looking beyond the material. As mentioned previously, this foundation would be the ether. The physical and non-physical would essentially be two sides of the same coin. Emphasis here lies on SAME. Physics and metaphysics would be the same and materialism only an illusion!

Hope that makes sense.

I wish you good luck with the third part! I can't wait for it to be finished! ^^


----------



## Catalyst (Nov 8, 2021)

Fexus said:


> Considering that this was one of the first posts that really fascinated me on this website, it's strange that I never added anything to it.
> First of all, I want to thank you. This was perhaps my first introduction into an alternate scientific world view. It was only through this post that I was finally brought to question all the stuff that I was previously taught.
> 
> Sadly, I don't have a lot to add but I did notice a similarity between the hydrogen wave function and the things you see underneath a ferrocell.
> ...



Thank you! I agree with you on the ether aspect of reality. Everything is much simpler than we are taught to believe. And I also have a section about Ferrocell in part 3 where I will give a detailed look into the phenomenon of physical fields. P3 is coming out very soon.


----------



## AlsoUseΘisKnowledge (Nov 11, 2021)

In the video: Is Lingam A Tesla Coil? Ancient Energy Device found in Tiruvannamalai Temple, Praveen states the following at 1:53:


> they actually use a simple cooling device from time to time, this cooling system is a vessel is placed on top of the lingam, which slowly drips cold water to cool the lingam down.


This is very similar to how The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild's Shiekah Slate interats with Shrines, where there is a Guidance Stone, which is very similar to a lingam, and a terminal (I think it's called that) which is similar to a vessel. When the Shiekah Slate is placed upon a Guidance Stone, it downloads informtion by the terminal (vessel) dripping a liquid onto the Shiekah Slate giving it access to Runes and part of the game world map, which is called distillation in the game, allowing the Shiekah Slate to do magical things, like freezing objects in time and more.


----------



## usselo (Nov 15, 2021)

Fexus said:


> The pictures below each show two magnets right next to each other:
> View attachment 13587
> 
> View attachment 13588


It would be handy to see a comparison image of the two magnets that produced the fields shown in above images. To see their shapes, orientation, polarities, and distance from each other.

The images remind me of the cross-sectional image of the 'focuser' used to prepare ammonia in the first maser:


_Source_​
Although in that focuser:


> a highly nonuniform electrostatic field forms a selective lens,


----------



## Fexus (Nov 15, 2021)

usselo said:


> It would be handy to see a comparison image of the two magnets that produced the fields shown in above images. To see their shapes, orientation, polarities, and distance from each other.
> 
> The images remind me of the cross-sectional image of the 'focuser' used to prepare ammonia in the first maser:
> 
> ...


In both pictures, the magnets are aligned like this:




Please forgive the crude edit ^^. The magnets would be right next to each other and are perhaps not as long as in my edit here.
Black spots usually indicate poles on a ferrocell.

The orientation of the poles does coincide with the focuser cross-section you posted!


----------



## Catalyst (Nov 16, 2021)

Attaching a web page copy for the dead link in Chapter 4.


----------



## TommyS (Dec 5, 2021)

Wow, another fantastic article!  I should have read thru this, before posting my thoughts on episode one
Im new to this forum and used to be an Electronics Technician in the U.S. Coast Guard.  I later worked for a high speed electronic control manufacturer and I can see a lot of similarities to the Old World circuitry and resonance that is seen from a bird’s eye view.  It is starting to make total sense, if you disconnect from the mainstream narrative our Controllers have pushed on us for many years.


----------



## trismegistus (Dec 8, 2021)

_View: https://twitter.com/sabri44220662/status/1467600281588445187?s=20_


----------



## Belialith (Dec 15, 2021)

Catalyst said:


> Each vibration/field frequency corresponds to a certain spatial form/figure. And since all matter consists of vibrations/fields, we can conclude that everything around us is a huge compilation of geometric shapes/figures of various scale. By giving matter a specific shape, even at the macrolevel, we can provoke appearance of the resonance effect.



This is so beautiful a work of yours, and so awesome! It blends and rhymes with what I've been studying in the book by Theresa Talea, "Eternal Humans And The Finite gods"(3rd edition). You can view my post at "True Origins and Developing Inherent Capabilities" in the Religion and Spirituality section of this site. I learned that the All That Is, The Pure Essence (ATI,TPE) does everything in symmetry. He tells us that the planets are all in an upright axis, that they are not tilted as it shows in the physical. And that the planets all were upright in the physical, all together, before the fallen (beasts) entities destroyed that. Everything was in symmetry to the whole. He also tells us that everything needs balance. Hence, the forms that are talked about here? All need to have their proper balance. Force is not part of the true construction of creation. That means dominance and possession is not balance, it is force. It prevents the proper natural expression of a structure and those in it. Also, the ATI,TPE says that negative emotions came from the aliens. They are not part of the natural whole. (They are distortions and chaos, which the PTB have delighted to force upon us).

Also, the most fascinating thing is, the ATI,TPE originated from a point, and when I look at the design of how the sand structures itself on the plate with sound vibration, it always shows a center point. The levels originate from that Source Point, and spread outward, and here we are. And it all started with vibration as the frequency. In the upper most levels after the ATI,TPE, was started the sound Tones of Ka, Ra, Ya, Sa, Ta, Ha, La. Which represents the word Krysthal. As in Crystal. And that was at the very beginning. That's what was used to create with. I've watched videos where they describe how the Atlanteans built with the use of singing, but not any ole singing, but the precise use of sound, and focused meditation, an active type of meditation rather than a passive one.

Another thing I found extremely interesting was the way the crystals formed one step at a time. That is described in this book too! That every single little step is taken, first. There is no jumping steps. That is what, I feel, keeps the balance and the connection to Source, alive. And what's more, we are the Krysthals/Crystals. I met someone who said they were an Indigo, and they gave a test to find out whether a person is another Indigo or not. I didn't find out whether I was Indigo, but I found out something so mind boggling to me. I went outside in the sunshine and sat there moved my eyes where the test said to do it, and then just watched. What I saw in my vision with my eyes closed, was a clear picture of honey comb shapes (six sided) in the colour yellow on a background of grey. So when I saw that video, "How do crystals grow?" (At exactly 1:05 of the video). 


_View: https://youtu.be/DeO6WnoY0ec_

 I was shocked to see almost the exact thing I saw that day in 2016. When I told him what I saw, he didn't say anything about it. But I always remembered it because I thought it was strange. But there it is, a crystal formation symbol showing up in my mind's eye. I thought to myself that if it was my choice, it wouldn't be yellow outline with a grey background, but hey, that's how it showed up and I accepted it, so I could find out more. I'm now finding out more...a lot more. I feel like a crystal that has been growing all my life, taking the right path by making the right decisions all my life, even though outsiders would tell me I was crazy for not making that decision of 'going for it' because they would have. But then I would have become a
Polycrystalline or an Amorphous instead of a Monocrystalline being, lol.

You do such excellent work! Thank you.


----------

